# whizzer pacemaker project



## whizzerbug (Jan 21, 2018)

this is my winter project a  1952 pacemaker found 10 miles from home,has the 700 series motor can be made a kick start , the rims were toast so I replaced with  S2 schwinn rims W heavy spokes, new tires,added a rear carrier,nos fork legs from my stash, whet through motor ,new rings ,bearings seals and gasket, has no broken fins on head and cyl, has original whizzer twist grips, not going to restore bike as I love the patina...still looking for a pair of used maroon original fenders...have many whizzer parts to trade p/s the last picture is what I started with   ...


 

 

 View attachment 741171 View attachment 741177 View attachment 741178 

 

 

 View attachment 741171 View attachment 741177 View attachment 741178


----------



## MotoMagz (Jan 22, 2018)

Looks Great! Nice find ...good luck on the fenders


----------



## trymebike (Jan 22, 2018)

john koehnke cycle has fenders 714-998-5984


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 20, 2018)

I have a chain guard on every Whizzer I have.


----------



## b 17 fan (Aug 20, 2018)

What is the difference on Pacemaker frames like yours and the rear loop frame like this one?


----------



## whizzerbug (Aug 20, 2018)

there the same except mine its easier to remove and replace rear wheel, the loop frame must be spread open to R&R rear wheel not an easy job, whizzer discontinued that loop frame in 1950 I believe


----------

